# Timing chain cover modification



## Just for fun (Jul 5, 2022)

Long story but the two holes in the timing chain cover for my Bronco project would not line up to the oil pan.  In the old days I would have just taken a grinder to the oil pan and used a couple of hard washers.  I decided to go a different route.

This is how it lined up before doing anything.




I decided to drill the holes out and tap them for 3/8" I then turned a couple of aluminum studs and used red Loctite to secure them.




Moved over 78 thousand and drilled and tapped for 5/16"




Since I have not made a machinist jack yet, I through this together so I could complete the timing chain cover project.




And this is how the holes lined up when I was complete.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 5, 2022)

Nothing wrong with that jack you made up !   That's why we have machines . Good fix .


----------

